# The Fionavar Tapestry by Guy Gavriel Kay



## Starflower (May 14, 2004)

any of you read the trilogy? what do you think of its similarities to LOTR? the king in exile ( Aileron ), the elves ( lios alfar), the orcs (svart alfar) and the evil god (Maugrim)... I'm on my second round reading it and it is incredibly complex and touching story, have to admit that more than once I have cried because the images conjured by the story have been so strong...


----------

